# Fine Woodworking Live 2017



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2016)

For you guys in/around Massachusetts, the above conference will be taking place April 21-23, 2017. Might be pricey, but it looks like some real talent might be there. Chuck

http://www.finewoodworkinglive.com/...t=fww-live-early-bird-1&cid=2451&mid=32767810


----------

